# Cat going for dog when she barks?!



## MagicMelon (27 August 2017)

One of my Bengals is pretty opinionated, shes the lovliest cat though except sometimes to my dog. Very occasionally she'd have a swipe at her on the way past but in the last fortnight if the dog barks (she will only ever bark once or twice when someone knocks on the door, never barks otherwise) then the cat will seek the dog out and launch herself immediately at her swiping at her and stalking her, the dogs terrified to move! I dont know if the cat is scared by the bark but as our dog has done it for years (and theve been here since puppy/kitten) then she shouldnt be bothered! I know change sometimes annoys her but nothing has changed in the house except Im pregnant but cant imagine shes being weird about that!

Are there any cat people out there who might have an idea why shes got so stroppy about the bark? Ill tell her not to do it but this winds her up more! I have to go and split them up.


----------



## SusieT (27 August 2017)

Could be a problem with her thyroid? Angry cats can have that. I'd check it out, ifnot some relaxing cat pheromones! (feliway?)


----------



## MagicMelon (27 August 2017)

This is she's not angry the rest of the time, acts perfectly normally (for her, she's not an angry cat in general just opionated with certain people!).  I'll keep an eye for something like that though. Feliway we never had any success with when I tried it when they were very boisterous kittens who used to stalk us round the house...!


----------



## Clodagh (28 August 2017)

Poor dog. :-(


----------



## alainax (28 August 2017)

It could well be you being pregnant, cats are very sensitive. Do they generally get along? Or avoid each other? Wish my cats would tell the dog off for barking sometimes  are her ears ok?


----------

